
Ask HN: What is your stack? - Iuz
With the mean stack (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mean.io) I realized the importance of those 4 factors to any web application developer workflow.<p>I personally am using the JVM as my platform, grails as my &#x27;backend&#x27; framework, ember as my front end and postgres (or should I say hibernate?) in the database realm.<p>I feel like getting to know other devs stacks helped me realize what is really important for a modern web app development.<p>So what is your stack?
======
dangrossman
[http://stackshare.io/trending/stacks](http://stackshare.io/trending/stacks)

------
JohnHaugeland
TL,DR: Node, Erlang, React, Flocks.JS, MySQL, and CloudFront.

For the frontend, I am writing a routable, cached SPA in React and d3,
orchestrated with Flocks, stored in S3 and fronted with CloudFront, generated
by Node, backed with MySQL (because it has semi-mature clustering.)

For the backend, I use a custom Erlang stack built on htstub and emysql.

The build process is orchestrated with gulp, uses eslint, vows, karma, and
jsverify for testing, travis ci for CI/CD, and deploys automatically on full
test passing. (I have extensive test coverage.)

I can use remarkably few tools to get the results I want. I am happy with the
stack.

I have an alternative approach to handling multiple interfaces, as a
replacement for responsive. I don't use media queries to do that. Instead I
have a top level React layout control, and which top level control is invoked
is based on the client. The same goal is suited, but it isn't jury rigged
through CSS.

------
cpncrunch
C++ backend, pure javascript (with some emscripten) front-end for the web
conferencing platform I work on. Mysql/perl/php for the website, with Centos 6
on the server.

I'm more interested in building a very efficient and reliable service and
solving challenging problems than using trendy technologies.

------
rvalue
[http://stackshare.io/rvalue/tools-and-
skills](http://stackshare.io/rvalue/tools-and-skills)

